# Ipod touch problem need usb drivers



## bmckay (May 27, 2009)

Bought an ipod touch on thurs and cant get it to connect to my computer.
I have windows xp with service pack 3.
Add new hardware wizard says there is a problem with the software and my device might not work properly.
Phoned apple, they got me to uninstall ipod stuff and itunes completely then re-install, did this and still the same problem.
Apple then told me its not a problem with ipod connecting to itunes it must be ipod connecting to my computer.
They seem to think it is a problem with my usb controllers, while on the phone to them they tried to uninstall my usb mass storage device in device manager but the computer froze when doing this, they have now advised me to try downloading drivers for my usb ports usbstor.sys and usbstor.inf and said if this didn't work I need to phone microsoft for further help.
Can anyone tell me if you think this will help?

Hope somebody can help.
Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Click Start > Run > type *devmgmt.msc*

When Device Manager opens look for any ? or ! beside the entries.

Also list the make and model of the PC.


----------



## bmckay (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for replying

There are no ? or ! but when i connect the ipod it appears under other devices with a big yellow ? with a yellow ! on it. hope that makes sense!

I am in work just now but will reply with make and model when I get home, all I know just now is it an Evesham small form cube style desktop.


----------

